

Ask HN: Who's hiring posters, how many emails do you get after a post? - GrahamsNumber


======
krrishd
I got 2. Not bad considering all the posts and my relative inexperience.

------
dkraft
Why would I hire a poster and poison the system? Organic human experience is
rewarded, autonomy is punished. This is only going to get more intelligent as
douche bags continue to attempt to game the system and create more security
and performance headaches for us doing real honest work...

~~~
GrahamsNumber
That must be some good shit you're taking

